# Il padre di Jobs: da lui solo un'email



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Il genitore biologico, 80 anni: non l'ho rivisto mai più Mercoledì


*Il padre di Jobs: da lui solo un'email

**«Scoprii che era mio figlio nel 2005 Mi ha risposto prima di morire»*









PALO ALTO (CALIFORNIA) - Di suo figlio gli rimane un'email, e forse  neanche quella. Non gli ha mai parlato, non l'ha mai incontrato. La  telefonata che sperava non è arrivata: Steve Jobs è morto a casa  mercoledì scorso alle 3 del pomeriggio per arresto respiratorio dovuto  al tumore che dal pancreas si era diffuso ad altri organi (così recita  il certificato di morte reso noto l'altra sera). Era circondato dai suoi  cari. Ma neppure all'ultimo ha voluto accanto il padre naturale che lo  diede in adozione nel 1955 perché, a suo dire, i genitori della madre  Joanne non volevano che sposasse uno studente siriano come lui.  Abdulfattah Jandali l'ha saputo da uno che l'ha chiamato per fargli le  condoglianze. Seduto nel suo ufficio di manager del Boomtown Casinò di  Reno, in Nevada, con l'iPhone 4 in mano, l'80enne Jandali ha telefonato  alla figlia Mona, sorella di Steve. Che non gli ha risposto. Mona  Simpson, la scrittrice. Il padre ha un suo ritratto sulla scrivania,  vicino all'iPad. Era piccola quando Abdulfattah e Joanne divorziarono  (si erano sposati alla morte del padre di lei). Si erano trasferiti in  Siria, ma Joanne tornò presto in California dove nacque Mona.  Abdulfattah rimase a Damasco a gestire una raffineria. Rientrato negli  Usa non si fece più vivo. Joanne si risposò con il signor Simpson.  *Jandali fece l'assistente all'università, si risposò, comprò *un  ristorante in Nevada. Di recente ha riallacciato un filo di relazione  con Mona. Con Steve no. Per lui Paul e Clara Jobs (morti negli anni 80)  erano i suoi genitori punto e basta. Jandali era il tizio che - dopo  aver appreso per caso nel 2005 di essere padre di cotanto figlio -  cominciò a scrivergli qualche timida email: «Buon compleanno», «spero tu  stia meglio». Una volta gli mandò la genealogia della famiglia siriana  con le cause di morte, caso mai potesse servire a una cura. «Non so  perché ho cominciato a scrivergli - ha raccontato Jandali al Wall Street  Journal -. Credo per il fatto che mi dispiaceva che fosse malato. Se ci  fossimo parlati, non so cosa gli avrei detto».

*Ma Jobs è morto. Sul certificato c'è scritto «imprenditore».*  Sepolto venerdì in un cimitero della Silicon Valley. Per celebrarlo, il  successore Tim Cook ha annunciato con un'email commossa («Come molti di  voi ho pianto molto, sono stati i giorni più tristi della mia vita»)  che il 19 ottobre si terrà una cerimonia aperta ai dipendenti Apple  nell'anfiteatro del campus Infinite Loop a Cupertino. La sua seconda  famiglia. Jandali in confronto era solo genetica, come Zanna Bianca e la  madre Kiche che diventano estranei nel capolavoro di Jack London. Un  incontro? Il vecchio siriano l'aveva pubblicamente chiesto a fine  agosto, quando Steve si era ritirato dalla guida di Apple. Jandali dice  di aver ricevuto un'email, sei settimane prima che morisse. Due parole:  «Thank you», grazie. Persone vicine ai Jobs sostengono che non c'è stato  alcun contatto. I rapporti con la vecchia famiglia si fermavano alla  madre Joanne e alla sorella Mona. C'erano anche loro accanto a Steve  morente, con la moglie Laurene (47 anni) e i tre figli: Reed (20), Erin  Siena (16) e Eve (13). C'era Lisa, la figlia che Jobs ebbe dalla  fidanzata Chrisanne nel '78. Prima che la riconoscesse passarono due  anni: perché non subito? Anche lui «degenere» come Jandali? Certo gli  assomigliava nei lineamenti. Scorrendo su Internet le foto di Steve a  20-30 anni il padre ripete: «Io ero così». Il genio che ha rivoluzionato  la cultura e il vecchio che ha fatto rinascere il casinò Boomtown  proponendo un buffet di aragosta. «Tutti dicevano che avremmo perso  soldi, e invece abbiamo attirato clienti». Aragosta al popolo delle slot  machines, come dare iPhone al popolo dei telefonini. Il paragone  traballa. Ma per un padre che non ha mai visto il figlio è un grumo di  somiglianza, una magra consolazione.


 Michele Farina
*12 ottobre 2011 12:18*

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_ottobre_12/il-padre-di-jobs-da-lui-solo-un-email-michele-farina_72966d48-
f4a6-11e0-a9a5-9e683f522ea7.shtml



Una e-mail? ... e' gia' troppo


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il genitore biologico, 80 anni: non l'ho rivisto mai più Mercoledì
> 
> 
> *Il padre di Jobs: da lui solo un'email
> ...


Mari' era uno sballato pure il figlio che mo' il mondo sta santificando, pero' chi lo conosceva sa che e' stato solo un truffatore come quell'altro degnissimo Guglielmo Cancelli, in arte Bill Gates....:rotfl:

l'unico genio che gli si riconosce e' di aver saputo poi approfittare della dabbenaggene dei pirla planetari che hanno strapagato a prezzi folli della robaccia che c'era gia' prima ed anche migliore, solo che non era considerata uno status symbols...

Per me dovrebbe cadere solo l'oblio su sto personaggio...


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' era uno sballato pure il figlio che mo' il mondo sta santificando, pero' chi lo conosceva sa che e' stato solo un truffatore come quell'altro degnissimo Guglielmo Cancelli, in arte Bill Gates....:rotfl:
> 
> l'unico genio che gli si riconosce e' di aver saputo poi approfittare della dabbenaggene dei pirla planetari che hanno strapagato a prezzi folli della robaccia che c'era gia' prima ed anche migliore, solo che non era considerata uno status symbols...
> 
> Per me dovrebbe cadere solo l'oblio su sto personaggio...




Esaminavo il lato umano di padre/figlio, che schifo di padre


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Esaminavo il lato umano di padre/figlio, che schifo di padre


Ma lui ha fatto quasi lo stesso con la figlia Lisa solo che poi per farsi perdonare ha messo il suo nome ad un computer....

un flop stellare, uno dei suoi tanti......

ahahahahah

che poi mi chiedo, ma in iuesei un c'e' posta per te nun ce stava?

ahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma lui ha fatto quasi lo stesso con la figlia Lisa solo che poi per farsi perdonare ha messo il suo nome ad un computer....
> 
> un flop stellare, uno dei suoi tanti......
> 
> ...


OK, ma solo per due anni si e' comportato da padre disertore  suo padre e' stato un grande pezzo di merda.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, ma solo per due anni si e' comportato da padre disertore  suo padre e' stato un grande pezzo di merda.


beh pero' ormai l'avevano adottato, gli vai a scassare la uallera pure a quelli?

per me e' una di quelle situazioni piu' di merda che possano capitare ad un essere umano....

che poi a voler vedere per me anche la madre se lo scarico'...eccheminchia solo perche' non puo permetterti di dare certe robe ai tuoi figli, li dai in adozione? ma vai a fare pure le pulizie eccheccazzo...


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' era uno sballato pure il figlio che mo' il mondo sta santificando, pero' chi lo conosceva sa che e' *stato solo un truffatore* come quell'altro degnissimo Guglielmo Cancelli, in arte Bill Gates....:rotfl:
> 
> l'unico genio che gli si riconosce e' di aver saputo poi approfittare della dabbenaggene dei pirla planetari che hanno strapagato a prezzi folli della robaccia che c'era gia' prima ed anche migliore, solo che non era considerata uno status symbols...
> 
> Per me dovrebbe cadere solo l'oblio su sto personaggio...


ma come caspita puoi dire queste cazzate.solo un truffatore?
beh, avercene


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh pero' ormai l'avevano adottato, gli vai a scassare la uallera pure a quelli?
> 
> per me e' una di quelle situazioni piu' di merda che possano capitare ad un essere umano....
> 
> che poi a voler vedere per me anche la madre se lo scarico'..*.eccheminchia solo perche' non puo permetterti di dare certe robe ai tuoi figli, li dai in adozione? ma vai a fare pure le pulizie eccheccazzo..*.


Meglio darlo in adozione piuttosto che tenerlo e non amarlo...


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

jobs era uno che qualsiasi lavoro avesse intrapreso avrebbe fatto la differenza, uno di quei magnifici folli senza i quali saremmo ancora al medio evo.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> jobs era uno che qualsiasi lavoro avesse intrapreso avrebbe fatto la differenza, uno di quei magnifici folli senza i quali saremmo ancora al medio evo.


La penso come te 

Non ho mai avuto un oggetto Apple. 
Non penso a Job come a quello che ha dato al mondo Iphone etc.
Leggo spesso il suo discorso ai laureati della Stanford, e sono convinta che abbia lasciato molto, molto di più che una azienda miliardaria.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La penso come te
> 
> Non ho mai avuto un oggetto Apple.
> Non penso a Job come a quello che ha dato al mondo Iphone etc.
> Leggo spesso il suo discorso ai laureati della Stanford, e sono convinta che abbia lasciato molto, molto di più che una azienda miliardaria.


infatti anch'io prescindo dal prodotto ma ammiro la mentalità di chi osa ed eccelle in questo modo .quel discorso è meraviglioso


http://video.corriere.it/siate-affamati-siate-folli-/092eac1e-efe5-11e0-afdf-a2af759d2c3b


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

La vita di Jobs non e' stata facile, e' stata la sua ostinazione e l'amore per il suo lavoro/ricerca che gli ha dato i suoi buon frutti, questo bisogna riconoscerlo.


Dobbiamo riconoscere anche ch'e' stato "fortunato", gli USA da sempre sono stati il Paese delle opportunita'.



Leggete anche altre realta':

http://corrieredelmezzogiorno.corriere.it/napoli/notizie/cronaca/2011/10-ottobre-2011/se-steve-jobs-fosse-nato-napoli-altro-che-guru-diventava-garagista-1901775473261.shtml


----------



## dottor manhattan (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' era uno sballato pure il figlio che mo' il mondo sta santificando, pero' chi lo conosceva sa che e' stato solo un truffatore come quell'altro degnissimo Guglielmo Cancelli, in arte Bill Gates....:rotfl:
> 
> l'unico genio che gli si riconosce e' di aver saputo poi approfittare della dabbenaggene dei pirla planetari che hanno strapagato a prezzi folli della robaccia che c'era gia' prima ed anche migliore, solo che non era considerata uno status symbols...
> 
> Per me dovrebbe cadere solo l'oblio su sto personaggio...


Su questo sono d'accordo, chi è abituato a trafficare con simili oggetti sa che c'erano già, più o meno equivalenti e da tempo anche.

Ma il suo genio non è solo l'aver stimolato le persone alla moda, gli oggetti che la apple ha partorito sono geniali anche perchè alla portata di tutti per semplicità. Danno sicuramente un feeling superiore in questo senso. Non è poco saper condurre la tecnologia alla portata di tutti. Non a caso ora tutti gli altri produttori seguono lo stesso filone. Non avranno rivoluzionato il mondo, ma di sicuro hanno dato un'impronta. Puoi scegliere di essere anticonformista, ma non puoi nascondere che quella sia stata la strada giusta...nella fattispecie.

Detto questo, personalmente, ho sempre fatto uso della tecnologia. Ma non possiedo e non ho mai posseduto un qualsivoglia apple. A me piace avere la LIBERTA' di smanettare.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come caspita puoi dire queste cazzate.solo un truffatore?
> *beh, avercene*


se fossi la vera proprietaria della roba zanzata dal genio, saresti di diverso avviso...

sempre froci col culo degli altri...

comunque vedo che uanna marchi ha colpito ancora...

beata ignoranza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Meglio darlo in adozione piuttosto che tenerlo e non amarlo...


cioe' anche la madre non lo amava allora?


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se fossi la vera proprietaria della roba zanzata dal genio, saresti di diverso avviso...
> 
> sempre froci col culo degli altri...
> 
> ...


se fossi, se fossi...ogni volta facciamo quelli che se mia nonna avesse le ruote sarebbe una carriola


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *jobs era uno che qualsiasi lavoro avesse intrapreso avrebbe fatto la differenza*, uno di quei magnifici folli senza i quali saremmo ancora al medio evo.


Non credo proprio....avrebbe fatto la fine degli altri...:rotfl:

un qualsivoglia lavoro Jobs all'inizio ce l'aveva, col futuro socio Wozniac e John Draper in arte capt. crunch, costruivano e vendevano scatolette elettroniche per fare telefonate interurbane gratis....

la madre lo fece smettere quando capt. crunch ando' in galera ed ando' all'Altair che gia' costruiva personal computer....

e poi via di ditta in ditta, per altre nuove ed esaltanti ruberie alla faccia dei fessi ignoranti che poi abboccano e lo fanno santo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non credo proprio*....avrebbe fatto la fine degli altri...:*rotfl:
> 
> un qualsivoglia lavoro Jobs all'inizio ce l'aveva, col futuro socio Wozniac e John Draper in arte capt. crunch, costruivano e vendevano scatolette elettroniche per fare telefonate interurbane gratis....
> 
> ...


 sì, certo


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se fossi, se fossi...ogni volta facciamo quelli che se mia nonna avesse le ruote sarebbe una carriola


Ue' se fossi, se tu fossi in grado di distinguere quanto c'e' veramente di nuovo e quanto di puro marketing, sarebbe una chiacchierata piu' proficua piuttosto che sorchiarci da chi non sa un cazzo, la beatificazione de Jobs...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo


dalle tue risposte sbavanti e circostanziate, credo che per te la radio l'abbia inventata Marconi e non Tesla, neh?..:rotfl:

d'altronde nel settore in cui operi, il markettting e' fondamentale...anzi sotto il markettting nun ce sta proprio un cazzen...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dalle tue risposte sbavanti e circostanziate, credo che per te la radio l'abbia inventata Marconi e non *Tesla*, neh?..:rotfl:
> 
> d'altronde nel settore in cui operi, il markettting e' fondamentale...anzi sotto il markettting nun ce sta proprio un cazzen...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Quello si che era un genio :up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo, chi è abituato a trafficare con simili oggetti sa che c'erano già, più o meno equivalenti e da tempo anche.
> 
> Ma il suo genio non è solo l'aver stimolato le persone alla moda, gli oggetti che la apple ha partorito sono geniali anche perchè alla portata di tutti per semplicità. Danno sicuramente un feeling superiore in questo senso. Non è poco saper condurre la tecnologia alla portata di tutti. Non a caso ora tutti gli altri produttori seguono lo stesso filone. Non avranno rivoluzionato il mondo, ma di sicuro hanno dato un'impronta. Puoi scegliere di essere anticonformista, ma non puoi nascondere che quella sia stata la strada giusta...nella fattispecie.
> 
> Detto questo, personalmente, ho sempre fatto uso della tecnologia. Ma non possiedo e non ho mai posseduto un qualsivoglia apple. A me piace avere la LIBERTA' di smanettare.


Guarda che a fine mese arriveranno delle tavolette grafiche indiane a 45$....quella da 7 pollici eppure su internet i cazzoni fan boy gia' dicono che fara' cagare rispetto alle loro da 500$....

SENZA AVERLE ANCORA PROVATE!!!!

questo e' il grado intellettivo dei suoi fans...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dalle tue risposte sbavanti e circostanziate, credo che per te la radio l'abbia inventata Marconi e non Tesla, neh?..:rotfl:
> 
> *d'altronde nel settore in cui operi, il markettting e' fondamentale...anzi sotto il markettting nun ce sta proprio un cazzen...
> 
> ahahahahahahah*


io faccio un mestiere dove se non c'è qualità non c'è marketing che tenga


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello si che era un genio :up::up::up:


Pero' se chiedi ai simil Minerva, la radio te dice che l'ha inventata Marconi che invece la vide gia' realizzata nel laboratorio di Tesla e la seppe sfruttare commercialmente grazie anche all'appoggio del duce che era fissato con la propaganda italica...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io faccio un mestiere dove se non c'è qualità non c'è marketing che tenga


Se ci limitiamo ai quadri, basta che l'autore schiatti per vedere schizzare le sue quotazioni...

non e' marketing se da vivo invece nun se lo cagava nessuno?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se ci limitiamo ai quadri, basta che l'autore schiatti per vedere schizzare le sue quotazioni...
> 
> non e' marketing se da vivo invece nun se lo cagava nessuno?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


premesso che mi perplime il fatto che una persona tanto preparata come te non riesca ad affrontare un argomento senza scendere sul personale, cosa che di solito fanno i superficiali.
detto questo io lavoro nell'ambito della fotografia..quindi stai forse parlando di quello che è solo un mio interesse e che di certo non mi fa portare a casa le palanche .
infine , quello che interessa a me di jobs, ripeto,  è la personalità vincente che è caratteristica dei grandi


----------



## dottor manhattan (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che a fine mese arriveranno delle tavolette grafiche indiane a 45$....quella da 7 pollici eppure su internet i cazzoni fan boy gia' dicono che fara' cagare rispetto alle loro da 500$....
> 
> SENZA ANCORA AVERLE PROVATE!!!!
> 
> ...


Lo so, infatti è una questione di cultura.

Sappi che l'arrivo dell'iphone ha traslato una parte consistente dell'utenza del classico cellulare sullo smart apple. Devi ammettere che la massa fa testo, purtroppo o per fortuna, alla fine sono i numeri che contano.

Il successo c'è stato, bisogna ammetterlo. Pura intuizione. Anch'io, che uso palmari ormai da 10 anni, sono interdetto, ma spesso mi trovo a dover dire di si con la testa perchè per alcuni sembra che questo iphone sia una rarità.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che mi perplime il fatto che una persona tanto preparata come te non riesca ad affrontare un argomento senza scendere sul personale, cosa che di solito fanno i superficiali.
> detto questo io lavoro nell'ambito della fotografia..quindi stai forse parlando di quello che è solo un mio interesse e che di certo non mi fa portare a casa le palanche .
> infine , quello che interessa a me di jobs, ripeto,  è la personalità vincente che è caratteristica dei grandi


Ma certe volte si e' costretti a scendere sul personale per constatare la solidita' di certe convinzioni...

comunque che sia pittura o fotografia, anche nella fotografia il marketing dici che non c'entra...

ma dai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lo so, infatti è una questione di cultura.
> 
> Sappi che l'arrivo dell'iphone ha traslato una parte consistente dell'utenza del classico cellulare sullo smart apple. Devi ammettere che la massa fa testo, purtroppo o per fortuna, alla fine sono i numeri che contano.
> 
> Il successo c'è stato, bisogna ammetterlo. Pura intuizione. Anch'io, che uso palmari ormai da 10 anni, sono interdetto, ma spesso mi trovo a dover dire di si con la testa perchè per alcuni sembra che questo iphone sia una rarità.


Ma certo che la massa fa testo ma la si pilota anche...

anche pagando le comparse nelle code notturne per le uscite dei prodotti nuovi di tutti i fabbricanti e non solo dell'Apple...


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> jobs era uno che qualsiasi lavoro avesse intrapreso avrebbe fatto la differenza, uno di quei magnifici folli senza i quali saremmo ancora al medio evo.


Concordo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

Stay hungry, stay foolish, sterminator:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> Stay hungry, stay foolish, sterminator:mrgreen:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....
Per una volta concordo con te...anche perchè nel mio lavoro...insomma...difficile barare...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe' anche la madre non lo amava allora?


non so che pensava *sua* madre.
In generale, se tenere tuo figlio ti pesa, non vuoi, non ti ci vedi, sei stata tanto idiota (o sfigata, gli incidenti capitano) da trovarti incinta quando non eri pronta, non vedo perchè il prezzo di tanta dabbenaggine o sfortuna debba pagarlo il pargolo.
Invece di fargli scontare la tua insoddisfazione di madre spegnendogli le cicche addosso o semplicemente non degnandolo di uno sguardo, lo lasci crescere a persone che si baciano i gomiti al pensiero di potersi occupare di lui.

Opinione personale.


----------

